# Changing Spark Plugs on a 2010 Versa HB



## cosmdude (Nov 2, 2004)

So I turned over 111,000 miles and need to have the plugs changed. I read in the factory shop maintenance manual that in order to change the plugs you need to take remove the intake manifold. Is this correct? If so is this something I should tackle myself? The dealer wants 400 bucks to do the plugs. I have a good understanding of auto mechanics always do my own brakes and tune ups but have never come across having to take off an intake manifold. Also if indeed the manifold has to be pulled does anyone know the procedure? bolt order and torque for instance. If the intake doesn't need to be pulled are there any other parts I need other than the plugs? gaskets for instance? I think I will change the PCV valve since I will be in there anyway. Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

To replace the spark plugs, the intake manifold needs to be removed. Don't disconnect the harness connector to the throttle body; if you do, then you'll have to perform the “Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning” procedure after reconnection. Also if you move the intake manifold a good distance away from the engine, some of the coolant needs to be drained because there are coolant line that connect to the throttle body. You might be able to keep everything connected to the intake manifold by just moving the manifold enough so that you can access the ignition coils.

You will need new intake manifold gaskets. The torque spec for the intake manifold bolts is: 27.0 Nm.


----------



## cosmdude (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks Rogoman. It sounds like an afternoon I'd rather not spend so I will just let the dealer do it. Used to be I could do a whole tuneup with points and condenser in a couple of hours. Now it takes a day to do spark plugs. All in the name of fuel economy I guess.


----------



## cosmdude (Nov 2, 2004)

*Intake bolt pattern*

OK so I popped the off the engine cover and it doesn't seem that terrible to get off the intake manifold. So now I have a host of other questions. Is there a bolt pattern I need to follow for the unbolting/bolting the manifold? typically there is. If I find I need to unplug the throttle body can I do the “Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning” procedure myself and if so how is that done? Is there a torque spec for the throttle body? 
I also ordered a PCV valve since that is under there as well I may as well change it while I have it all apart.
Thanks


----------



## reach4him (May 6, 2015)

I am prepping to do this on my 07 Versa. I am waiting on it to throw a code or to start running rough. I have 189k miles and still doing great.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

cosmdude said:


> OK so I popped the off the engine cover and it doesn't seem that terrible to get off the intake manifold. So now I have a host of other questions. Is there a bolt pattern I need to follow for the unbolting/bolting the manifold? typically there is. If I find I need to unplug the throttle body can I do the “Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning” procedure myself and if so how is that done? Is there a torque spec for the throttle body?
> I also ordered a PCV valve since that is under there as well I may as well change it while I have it all apart.
> Thanks


There is a bolt pattern for the intake manifold. You can perform the learning procedure yourself. All your questions can be referenced in the FSM, section EM. Here's the URL to the Nico Club web site FSM section:

http://www.********.com/FSM/Versa/2010/

(replace the asterisks with 'nico club' spelled as one word)


----------

